# Katie ~1989 - 2007~



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My aunt's "puppy" of 17.5 years ( 8O ) finally passed away last evening. Her and my uncle and their two grown kids sat around the dog in the living room when they noticed she was having trouble breathing. It was her time to go and apparently went pretty fast. Bless Katie and her family for taking care of her for 17.5 years.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They must have taken very good care of their "pup." I called my collie "pup pup" too. No matter how long we have them, they are our babies. I hope your aunt and uncle find peace in knowing what a long, happy life they gave their pup. My sympathy is with them.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP Puppy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor baby, I'm so sorry about Katie


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is a great age for a "pup". I'm sorry to hear about the passing, that was a long life she had with a loving family


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Pup lived a long and I sure a happy life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Those were 17.5 years of wonderfullness! Rest In Peace Katie.


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so sorry.  It sounds like she had a great life. RIP sweet Katie


----------

